# URGENT/Cat miscarriage/ongoing/unable to get medical help



## Evesda (Jul 19, 2018)

My cat is currently having a miscarriage, but has so far only had one kitten. I think the kittens are around 5-6 weeks (no fur, eyelids formed, ears barely formed, claws + whiskers visible).

I am unable to bring her to the vet due to a familial situation and can offer only at-home assistance to her. I know taking her to a vet is the best thing, but I simply am not able to.

She is an outside cat (not my choice) and is around other cats, one of which is a tom who seems to be trying to breed her. I can't bring her inside (due to the above mentioned familial situation), so I am unable to make a room up for her to relax in away from the other cats (neutered males + problematic tom + tom who seems to be stalking her?). I believe she may also have a parasite, which I have been trying to get dewormer for.

After passing her first kitten (I've been calling him Fanaloka), seems to be relaxing as much as she can. She is leaking blood and every now and then will jump as if startled, meow in surprise, and turn to reveal a smear of blood.

I'm not sure if she was able to pass Fanaloka's placenta because we had to cut the cord in order to get him out of her (the placenta was keeping him dangling behind her). She was licking her vagina after that and she may have eaten it, but a white, cord looking thing was still visible after she stopped licking the area.

She's purring a lot and keeps exposing her stomach to me as if she wants me to pet it. She seems relaxed and agitated in turns, walking up to cats half way across the (sizeable) yard from her to swat them and hiss, before returning to me for petting and purring.

I really need advice, as well as a few questions answered. How do I handle this, given the circumstances? Is she likely to lose the whole litter (there seem to be 1-3 more, definitely at least one), or does she have a chance of carrying the rest to term?
How can I make her more comfortable and help eliminate stress, given the situation?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

There's no way anyone can make the judgement call for you online. She may just abort the litter and recover or she may continue to carry some kittens to term but there's no guarantee and a vet is the only sensible option - in fact not getting her necessary veterinary care would be a breach of the law in the UK.


----------



## Evesda (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm doing my best to get my family to consider taking her to the vet but I am unable to force their hand and I am unable to bring her myself.

Is there any way I could at least try to make her more comfortable? I was able to kennel the tom who was trying to breed her, so he isnt an issue anymore.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by 'make her comfortable'. She is presumably very stressed and uncomfortable and there's little you can do to change that if you can't get her checked by a vet. By the sound of it you have a retained placenta. I don't mean to sound harsh but even those of us who have had breeding cats abort kittens wouldn't (couldn't) begin to start giving out advice over the internet. Other than keeping her where you can see her in case this becomes completely catastrophic there's little you can do.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Do you not have a friend who can take her to the vet?


----------



## Evesda (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I have been remaining with her as much as I am able since she began having issues.


----------



## Evesda (Jul 19, 2018)

@lea247 Unfortunately, no. The issue is monetary and is not something any friends of mine would be able to help me with.


----------



## Evesda (Jul 19, 2018)

I feel it may be important to mention that one of my family members has worked in a vets office and recieved training to deal with certain situations. I am just unable to take my cat to a current office.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

she's in pain, she's in active labor, it's much too early, & odds are overwhelming that she'll lose the entire litter.
She needs vet-care; U can't treat her at home, & 1st-Aid is not adequate to deal with this situation, IME.

It's very possible she will also die. // Other cats, NO MATTER WHAT SEX, should not be around her or her kittens - dead or alive.

There's a possibility another cat [M or F] will kill any surviving kittens; they may also EAT dead kittens, & cannibalism is definitely a habit U don't want to establish or encourage.

Getting all adults S/ N as quickly as possible, would be my suggestion; the tom 1st, & then every F. // F kittens can be in estrus by 4-MO & preg before 5-MO, so as they live outdoors, all F kittens should be spayed as soon as they reach 2# / 1 kilo.
Good luck,
- terry

.


----------



## Evesda (Jul 19, 2018)

I have done my best so far to isolate her, but short of putting her in a kennel I cannot get her away from all of the others. She gets very stressed when kenneled, which is why I was hesitant to put her up, but if that's the best course of action regardless of the stress, I'll definitely get her put up.

We did take Fanaloka away as soon as we cut his cord. I have been keeping an eye on her the best that I can, but I am a partial care taker of an an infant and cannot be with her the whole time. If she does pass a kitten and starts eating before she is under supervision again, I need to take it away, yes? Or is there some other way I need to go about this?

I apologize if my questions seem obvious or stupid, I've just never been in this situation before and I want to cover all the bases just in case something that seems correct to me isn't the best course of action.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> Getting all adults S/ N as quickly as possible, would be my suggestion;


_If_ you read carefully, OP has made it abundantly clear that unfortunately this is not possible since:



Evesda said:


> _The issue is monetary_


OP and family obviously cannot/will not spend money on veterinary treatment. So it's a case of ''wait and see what happens'' as far as this cat is concerned. That is how I read it anyway.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

You need to rehome her/ give her to a charity as an urgent case. She could die and it’s so unfair to have her in this situation although I appreciate its most likely not your fault


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What country are you in, and if you are in the UK which town?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Ring RSPCA, BLUE CROSS OR CATS PROTECTION LEAGUE
if you explain the situation anyone of these will send an inspector to pick the cat up and get it the 
medication and veterinary work that needs to be done
In fact, you phone a vet and explain the horrendous situation, they may come to the house and take her into care

as someone posted above, if you are in the UK you are breaking the law not getting her the medical attention she needs, whether you can afford it or not


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Regardless of the country and any laws, she needs a vet, you know she does.

At the very least she'll need antibiotics and an examination.

I hope you can find a way to get her there, and make a payment arrangement or help from a charity service.



Evesda said:


> If she does pass a kitten and starts eating before she is under supervision again, I need to take it away, yes?


She needs be to under supervision. Most cats do not eat their kittens, but if that should occur certainly remove it, same with any further kittens that aren't viable.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Put her in the kennel for her safety to keep the other cats away.

If you’re in the UK by law you must get medical help for this cat.

If not, try to find a rescue or vet who will help. 

Ensure she is neutered asap.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> The kitten needs to be with mum, not taken away - unless she harms them.


The kitten isn't alive, they often aren't viable a few days early let alone weeks early.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> The kitten isn't alive, they often aren't viable a few days early let alone weeks early.


Oops yeah soz

Edited my post to make sense


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> The kitten isn't alive, they often aren't viable a few days early let alone weeks early.


Absolutely and it's the one thing making me wonder about this thread.



Evesda said:


> (I've been calling him Fanaloka),


With all there is to worry about who thinks to name a dead foetus.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> <snip>
> With all there is to worry about who thinks to name a dead foetus.


I thought that very bizarre.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

havoc said:


> With all there is to worry about who thinks to name a dead foetus.





OrientalSlave said:


> I thought that very bizarre.


Agreed, most odd. Mind you, schools are out …..


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> Agreed, most odd. Mind you, schools are out …..


It's really strange! I also don't know any adult (says they are a caretaker of a child so presume adult) who would allow a group of non fixed cats ti just congregate in an area (how many litters must they have has?!) 
Be stalked by another tom whilst miscarrying 
Live with a parasite?!
And then be leaking blood and not think
A) these cats need to be neutered or the same thing is just going to continue 
B) I need to ring up a charity and tell them I have a number of cats I can no longer provide adequate care for.
C) I cannot treat this cat at home particularly after being told death is a possibility
To keep these cats in this situation is just bizarrre 
I don't know any adult who wouldn't think to just get all cats rehomed when in a famililal situation they can't get an urgent appointment for a cat that could face death due to a situation said cat has been put in by humans 
It's both sad and strange


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder what country the OP is in? I've asked and not got a reply.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> I wonder what country the OP is in? I've asked and not got a reply.


Yeah I wondered but when someone mentioned how it's breaking the law to leave the cat without medical atttention in the UK they said I know etc I just can't so I sort of presumed they were UK as most people would probably defend the illegality of it by telling us they were outside of the UK? Just my take


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Northpup said:


> Yeah I wondered but when someone mentioned how it's breaking the law to leave the cat without medical atttention in the UK they said I know etc I just can't so I sort of presumed they were UK as most people would probably defend the illegality of it by telling us they were outside of the UK? Just my take


Or they are simply a tease, or they hope to simply vanish.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Or they are simply a tease, or they hope to simply vanish


It is the mark of those types of posts that the OP disappears once the 'yes but' game is closed off. There are a couple of other pointers through the thread too.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

IRL, i've had a few too-many _"Yes, *but*..."_ B-mod clients, & nowadays, i quickly run out of tolerance.

I do my level best to always offer multiple options, so with a new client, I write an extensive e-mail of our initial 2-hour meeting about their dog's behavior as I saw it, then i write a 2nd e-mail with suggestions & protocol for the needed B-mod - an overall outline for the program, & a protocol for what to do over the 1st week.

Given that i list an average of 4 to 6 ways to do X, whichever particular step in the protocol, there should be ONE option among them that the owner can choose.
However... amazingly, there are owners who can _"Yes, *but*..."_ every single option i offer them, right off the table, & into the trashcan. :Meh Why the H*** did U ask for help, if U aren't willing to *CHANGE* ANYTHING THAT U DO?!

similarly with the OP in this thread - did s/he think we were going to say, oh, U're doing fine, just cuddle her a bit, she'll be all right? 
Or praps, "good on U for trying, but don't waste actual money on her for vet care"... ?!

Sorry - cuddling doesn't solve medical issues, & labor gone wrong is potentially fatal for both laboring mother & any infant.
U can't just coo over them; they need MEDICAL CARE from a QUALIFIED PRACTITIONER, & they need it _*now*_. Not tomorrow or next week or _"after my next paycheck..." _There is no 'yes, but...' option.  They go, or they don't - & if they don't, one or all may die.

There's no cuddly way to say that. *shrug* Deal with it.
- terry

.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Northpup said:


> To keep these cats in this situation is just bizarrre
> I don't know any adult who wouldn't think to just get all cats rehomed when in a famililal situation they can't get an urgent appointment for a cat that could face death due to a situation said cat has been put in by humans
> It's both sad and strange


Probably happens more than we'd like to think on farms and elsewhere - hoarders or just ignorant owners. If the OP is genuine it would be an awful position to be in.

We certainly get enough unspayed girls flowing through this little forum, some who need vet care they aren't getting.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Probably happens more than we'd like to think on farms and elsewhere - hoarders or just ignorant owners. If the OP is genuine it would be an awful position to be in.
> 
> We certainly get enough unspayed girls flowing through this little forum, some who need vet care they aren't getting.


Yeah definately lots of inspayed cats roaming on farms, I live in farming area and many kittens for sale etc although people don't tend to seem shy to take to vets etc if in a Situ like this. Definately feel sorry for OP if genuine. She sounds stuck in a difficult position. However you just have to do the right thing even though it's hard so op if you're reading this I would be ringing the charities and rescues someone posted above and explain dire situation


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

If no-one strongly objects I'm going to close this. The OP has not posted since yesterday evening so I doubt very much whether we'll hear the outcome. 
A very upsetting story . :Locktopic


----------

